# Ordered this today...



## Leg

Well I finally made my mind up and put a deposit down on my next car with BMW Leeds.










BMW E92 M3 S65 4.0 V8 in Alpine White and Novillo Fox Red leather, 19'' M Double Spokes and Aluminium Shadow trim. Various other bits and bobs.

I may change the leather to black yet, not sure. May drop the 19s for the standard 18s and swap them straight away for some black 19'' split rims if I can find some i like of a decent quality.

Now for the long wait, dealers say 12 months which is a fair while but as I dont get my year end divvy till April it fits ok financially and I guess I can get my money's worth out of the TT and its mods.

Happy now I've made my decision and after 3 Audis it will make a nice change.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Looks lovely and no doubt will be a great car, I myself would never buy a car unless i'd driven it first, pretty safe bet i'd imagine though 

Personally i find red leather vulgar and ruins what would otherwise be a great interior, but each to their own. :?

enjoy


----------



## Wallsendmag

Very nice and the great choice of colours fot the TT and BM


----------



## TeeTees

Looks real good.....and at least sticking to German Cars you know you're gonna get the best build quality, guaranteed !  :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie

Nice....really nice. Congratulations.


----------



## BAMTT

Nice choice Leg  , that may be my next port of call never had a quick rear wheel drive car


----------



## Leg

BAMTT said:


> Nice choice Leg  , that may be my next port of call never had a quick rear wheel drive car


Apart from my westfield m8, neither have I, so this may be my next port of call.... :lol:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BAMTT

Leg said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice choice Leg  , that may be my next port of call never had a quick rear wheel drive car
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from my westfield m8, neither have I, so this may be my next port of call.... :lol:
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nearly been there the Scooby has bitten me a few times in the wet


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Congrats on the order, Rich. You're a lucky man.

Brave decision, going for white.

Did you manage to negotiate a decent discount from them?  Lol


----------



## S10TYG

Well done Rich. Good decision. I know you said about spending Â£50k on a BM, but I don't think you'll regret your decision.

Scotty. I wanna ride in it when you get it


----------



## Leg

S10TYG said:


> Well done Rich. Good decision. I know you said about spending Â£50k on a BM, but I don't think you'll regret your decision.
> 
> Scotty. I wanna ride in it when you get it


Sure m8, down to Leeds South Stadium on a Thursday night, u can play for my 5 a side team in return eh ;-)



The Silver Surfer said:


> Did you manage to negotiate a decent discount from them?  Lol


I wish, I tried to negotiate the deposit down and got nowhere. :lol:


----------



## karenb

Can I be first in the queue for your TT :wink:

Or am I too late


----------



## Leg

karenb said:


> Can I be first in the queue for your TT :wink:
> 
> Or am I too late


Couple of people have first dibs but its a while off yet. One things for sure, it will be in the same condition as it is now, if not better!


----------



## Love_iTT

Eeeer, you nicked me bleeding caption :lol: :lol:

Well done Rich and I'm pleased for you mate. This is going to be one long year while you wait but I know that you'll use that time up using your stunning TTC :wink:

Your choice seems to have ticked most of the boxes you wanted from your next car, well done.

Graham


----------



## BAMTT

Love_iTT said:


> Eeeer, you nicked me bleeding caption :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well done Rich and I'm pleased for you mate. This is going to be one long year while you wait but I know that you'll use that time up using your stunning TTC :wink:
> 
> Your choice seems to have ticked most of the boxes you wanted from your next car, well done.
> 
> Graham


Still up Graham ? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

BAMTT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeer, you nicked me bleeding caption :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well done Rich and I'm pleased for you mate. This is going to be one long year while you wait but I know that you'll use that time up using your stunning TTC :wink:
> 
> Your choice seems to have ticked most of the boxes you wanted from your next car, well done.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Still up Graham ? :wink:
Click to expand...

Do you really think he's going to sleep tonight :roll:


----------



## Leg

wallsendmag said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeer, you nicked me bleeding caption :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well done Rich and I'm pleased for you mate. This is going to be one long year while you wait but I know that you'll use that time up using your stunning TTC :wink:
> 
> Your choice seems to have ticked most of the boxes you wanted from your next car, well done.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Still up Graham ? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think he's going to sleep tonight :roll:
Click to expand...

Not a chance hehe. You're right G, I just noticed my thread is the same title as ure thread, subliminal messaging m8! :wink: :lol:


----------



## phope

very nice....the last gen M3 was great to drive. The new coupe model is much better looking than the saloon, IMHO


----------



## TTej

Ohh great, Rich i hate you, your a fcuk......(no too harsh)

Im really happy that a complete wakn.....(too much again)

(now come on Tej, we like him)

Richard i would like to say well done on your choice of next car it is a beautiful car with more power than some 3rd world nations. 

(under my breath i hate you and think you are a beep beep beep beep beep guy with beep beep beep beep great car)

:lol:


----------



## Leg

TTej said:


> Ohh great, Rich i hate you, your a fcuk......(no too harsh)
> 
> Im really happy that a complete wakn.....(too much again)
> 
> (now come on Tej, we like him)
> 
> Richard i would like to say well done on your choice of next car it is a beautiful car with more power than some 3rd world nations.
> 
> (under my breath i hate you and think you are a beep beep beep beep beep guy with beep beep beep beep great car)
> 
> :lol:


Says the man with a collection of VAG cars to put HMC to shame.

You still have the best shirts m8 ;-)


----------



## Guest

TTej said:


> Ohh great, Rich i hate you, your a fcuk......(no too harsh)
> 
> Im really happy that a complete wakn.....(too much again)
> 
> :lol:


I best add Twat. :mrgreen:

Good on ya.


----------



## Leg

Do you get sent on some special matrix style psychological training when you buy a beemer then?

Morpheus - ''Take the Audi keys and stay in a world of indicators and waves of gratitude, take the BMW keys and Ill show you how deep the arrogance goes..''

Leg takes BMW keys...everything goes a bit woozy, Leg wakes up bollock naked with BMW keys in hand. Morpheus appears, starts preaching....

Morpheus - ''Unlearn all you have learned, forget the way of the indicator, free your mind of the friendly acknowledgment, release yourself from the ways of the Audi driver, dont think you're a Beemer driver, KNOW you're a Beemer driver - you CAN be that ignorant, arrogant twat''

Plugs self into BMW forum......

Leg - ''I know ignorance and not indicating!''

Morpheus - ''Show me''


----------



## Guest

Leg said:


> Do you get sent on some special matrix style psychological training when you buy a beemer then?
> 
> Morpheus - ''Take the Audi keys and stay in a world of indicators and waves of gratitude, take the BMW keys and Ill show you how deep the arrogance goes..''
> 
> Leg takes BMW keys...everything goes a bit woozy, Leg wakes up bollock naked with BMW keys in hand. Morpheus appears, starts preaching....
> 
> Morpheus - ''Unlearn all you have learned, forget the way of the indicator, free your mind of the friendly acknowledgment, release yourself from the ways of the Audi driver, dont think you're a Beemer driver, KNOW you're a Beemer driver - you CAN be that ignorant, arrogant twat''
> 
> Plugs self into BMW forum......
> 
> Leg - ''I know ignorance and not indicating!''
> 
> Morpheus - ''Show me''


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll let you know on wednesday.
Its a brave colour, But i have to admit, its a stunning looking car.
I've spent the last week looking at m cars on youtube, and now im more excited than you can imagine.
More excited than the aston.

Maybe you get offered a red key and a blue key?


----------



## Leg

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get sent on some special matrix style psychological training when you buy a beemer then?
> 
> Morpheus - ''Take the Audi keys and stay in a world of indicators and waves of gratitude, take the BMW keys and Ill show you how deep the arrogance goes..''
> 
> Leg takes BMW keys...everything goes a bit woozy, Leg wakes up bollock naked with BMW keys in hand. Morpheus appears, starts preaching....
> 
> Morpheus - ''Unlearn all you have learned, forget the way of the indicator, free your mind of the friendly acknowledgment, release yourself from the ways of the Audi driver, dont think you're a Beemer driver, KNOW you're a Beemer driver - you CAN be that ignorant, arrogant twat''
> 
> Plugs self into BMW forum......
> 
> Leg - ''I know ignorance and not indicating!''
> 
> Morpheus - ''Show me''
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll let you know on wednesday.
> Its a brave colour, But i have to admit, its a stunning looking car.
> I've spent the last week looking at m cars on youtube, and now im more excited than you can imagine.
> More excited than the aston.
> 
> Maybe you get offered a red key and a blue key?
Click to expand...

I saw an M6 convertible the other day on the M1 like you've never seen. Black and it had the biggest wheel arch extensions and massive, I mean mahooosive, wheels and tyres Ive ever seen on a road car. No idea what had been done to it but it scared the fcuk out of me when it appeared (and i mean appeared) in my rear view mirror. I dont pull over for much, but I did for that.

Got a pic on my phone but cantget it off. :?


----------



## Guest

Well, i get my aston back off my brother on friday, If you see a titanium silver amv8 reg duo3nan being driven round leeds like its a rental, thats mine. :?

So, im posting pics of them together on friday/saturday and i'll put a review up of the M6.
Havent done one for the amv8 yet as barely driven it as i only had it 2 days before my op. Mainly the reason for letting my brother borrow it is that he gets to run it in for me.

Like i said, more excited about the m6.

Heads up display in a car, how cool is that.  8)


----------



## Guest

I dont know what he's saying, but this german fellow certainly likes to drive it like he stole it.


----------



## JAAYDE

Nice choice Rich,

White is the new black they say.. red on white will look smart....

You have my vote :wink:


----------



## Widget

Leg, Leg, Leg

White is a fashion statement. You'll try and get shot of it in a few years time and people will be saying it's 'soooo 2007!'

Please don't order a white one :?


----------



## coupe-sport

> Do you get sent on some special matrix style psychological training when you buy a beemer then?
> 
> Morpheus - ''Take the Audi keys and stay in a world of indicators and waves of gratitude, take the BMW keys and Ill show you how deep the arrogance goes..''
> 
> Leg takes BMW keys...everything goes a bit woozy, Leg wakes up bollock naked with BMW keys in hand. Morpheus appears, starts preaching....
> 
> Morpheus - ''Unlearn all you have learned, forget the way of the indicator, free your mind of the friendly acknowledgment, release yourself from the ways of the Audi driver, dont think you're a Beemer driver, KNOW you're a Beemer driver - you CAN be that ignorant, arrogant twat''
> 
> Plugs self into BMW forum......
> 
> Leg - ''I know ignorance and not indicating!''
> 
> Morpheus - ''Show me''


Class


----------



## sandhua1978

Nice Choice! 8)

I'll get to order one one day!


----------



## jam

Good work mate!

You'll have to take me for a cruise in it when you get it

White = excellent choice!


----------



## Leg

jam said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> You'll have to take me for a cruise in it when you get it
> 
> White = excellent choice!


Thanks, Im unsure about white with red leather, luckily Leeds BMW's demo will be white so Ill see then.

Got the full list of options, not sure what to go for (SatNav is std as is IPOD).

Full list (excepting some stereo options)

Extended leather trim Novillo Fox red Â£750 
Electronic Damper Control Â£1295
19'' M Double Spoke Alloy Wheel Â£1265
Elec folding mirrors Â£255
Univeral remote control Â£175
Comfort Access Â£430
Climate Comfort Screen Â£115
Rear electric blind Â£195
Floor mats Â£75
Ski Bag Â£130
ISOFIX Â£65
Storage Compartment Pack Â£45
Front heated seats Â£260
Sliding front armrest Â£110
Black carbon look leather interior trim Â£335
PDC Â£285
Adaptive headlights Â£245
High beam assistant Â£95
TV Â£710
BMW online Â£300
Bluetooth etc Â£535
DAB Â£280
CD changed (6 disc) Â£295
Hi Fi Sys Prof DSP Â£820
USB Audio interface Â£205
High gloss shadow line Â£350
Sun protection glass Â£195

Im told thats the full option list as of now.

Now to decide what to go for, I think the following is a must.

Electronic Damper Control Â£1295
19'' M Double Spoke Alloy Wheel Â£1265
Floor mats Â£75
Storage Compartment Pack Â£45
TV Â£710
Hi Fi Sys Prof DSP Â£820
USB Audio interface Â£205

And may go for these

Front heated seats Â£260
PDC Â£285


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> Thanks, Im unsure about white with red leather, luckily Leeds BMW's demo will be white so Ill see then.
> 
> Got the full list of options, not sure what to go for (SatNav is std as is IPOD).
> 
> Full list (excepting some stereo options)
> 
> Extended leather trim Novillo Fox red Â£750
> Electronic Damper Control Â£1295
> 19'' M Double Spoke Alloy Wheel Â£1265
> Elec folding mirrors Â£255
> Univeral remote control Â£175
> Comfort Access Â£430
> Climate Comfort Screen Â£115
> Rear electric blind Â£195
> Floor mats Â£75
> Ski Bag Â£130
> ISOFIX Â£65
> Storage Compartment Pack Â£45
> Front heated seats Â£260
> Sliding front armrest Â£110
> Black carbon look leather interior trim Â£335
> PDC Â£285
> Adaptive headlights Â£245
> High beam assistant Â£95
> TV Â£710
> BMW online Â£300
> Bluetooth etc Â£535
> DAB Â£280
> CD changed (6 disc) Â£295
> Hi Fi Sys Prof DSP Â£820
> USB Audio interface Â£205
> High gloss shadow line Â£350
> Sun protection glass Â£195
> 
> Im told thats the full option list as of now.
> 
> Now to decide what to go for, I think the following is a must.
> 
> Electronic Damper Control Â£1295
> 19'' M Double Spoke Alloy Wheel Â£1265
> Floor mats Â£75
> Storage Compartment Pack Â£45
> TV Â£710
> Hi Fi Sys Prof DSP Â£820
> USB Audio interface Â£205
> 
> And may go for these
> 
> Front heated seats Â£260
> PDC Â£285


Like the white









Good options list, some seem ridiculous like "Sliding Front Armrest Â£110  " should be included

My choice:

Electronic Damper Control Â£1295
19'' M Double Spoke Alloy Wheel Â£1265
Floor mats Â£75 Should be included Cheeky Bas***ds 
Hi Fi Sys Prof DSP Â£820
USB Audio interface Â£205 Is this instead of iPod? 
PDC Â£285
DAB Â£280 Definately 
Front heated seats Â£260 Keep her happy  :wink: 
Adaptive headlights Â£245
Elec folding mirrors Â£255

The wheels I might change and have 18" as someone will buy them (Â£800-1k) and add the Â£1295 on for Â£2-2.5k you could get a set of BBS/Hartge/Alpina/Schnitzer/Breyton etc 20" :twisted:

What the hell is "Comfort Access"??????


----------



## Leg

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Im unsure about white with red leather, luckily Leeds BMW's demo will be white so Ill see then.
> 
> Got the full list of options, not sure what to go for (SatNav is std as is IPOD).
> 
> Full list (excepting some stereo options)
> 
> Extended leather trim Novillo Fox red Â£750
> Electronic Damper Control Â£1295
> 19'' M Double Spoke Alloy Wheel Â£1265
> Elec folding mirrors Â£255
> Univeral remote control Â£175
> Comfort Access Â£430
> Climate Comfort Screen Â£115
> Rear electric blind Â£195
> Floor mats Â£75
> Ski Bag Â£130
> ISOFIX Â£65
> Storage Compartment Pack Â£45
> Front heated seats Â£260
> Sliding front armrest Â£110
> Black carbon look leather interior trim Â£335
> PDC Â£285
> Adaptive headlights Â£245
> High beam assistant Â£95
> TV Â£710
> BMW online Â£300
> Bluetooth etc Â£535
> DAB Â£280
> CD changed (6 disc) Â£295
> Hi Fi Sys Prof DSP Â£820
> USB Audio interface Â£205
> High gloss shadow line Â£350
> Sun protection glass Â£195
> 
> Im told thats the full option list as of now.
> 
> Now to decide what to go for, I think the following is a must.
> 
> Electronic Damper Control Â£1295
> 19'' M Double Spoke Alloy Wheel Â£1265
> Floor mats Â£75
> Storage Compartment Pack Â£45
> TV Â£710
> Hi Fi Sys Prof DSP Â£820
> USB Audio interface Â£205
> 
> And may go for these
> 
> Front heated seats Â£260
> PDC Â£285
> 
> 
> 
> Like the white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good options list, some seem ridiculous like "Sliding Front Armrest Â£110  " should be included
> 
> My choice:
> 
> Electronic Damper Control Â£1295
> 19'' M Double Spoke Alloy Wheel Â£1265 Definately
> Floor mats Â£75 Should be included Cheeky Bas***ds
> Hi Fi Sys Prof DSP Â£820
> USB Audio interface Â£205 Is this instead of iPod?
> PDC Â£285
> DAB Â£280 Definately
> Front heated seats Â£260 Keep her happy  :wink:
> Adaptive headlights Â£245
> Elec folding mirrors Â£255
> 
> The wheels I might change and have 18" as someone will buy them (Â£800-1k) and add the Â£1295 on for Â£2-2.5k you could get a set of BBS/Hartge/Alpina/Schnitzer/Breyton etc 20" :twisted:
> 
> What the hell is "Comfort Access"??????
Click to expand...

Yeah Im thinking black split rims for it.

Comfor access, Im told, is keyless access and engine start. Not sure if its worth the money but its quite cool.


----------



## Guest

Sliding front armrest is a must.
The tt arm rest is shit, as is the one in the golf.


----------



## sandhua1978

Not sure about the TV! got it in my dads x5. realistically while its a nice to have the reality of it is that you very rarely use it!

White with red should look 8)

Comfort Access- Basically means that you can have the key in your pocket, when you walk up to 10m within the car the doors will automatically open. and assuming that it is push button start it you can start the engine without needing to remove the key from your pocket!

From what i remember i think you can do the same when you walk away from the car.


----------



## Leg

sandhua1978 said:


> From what i remember i think you can do the same when you walk away from the car.


and we all remember the Clarkson film where he walks away from the Â£80K Merc and asks himself, 'is it locked' so goes back to check but of course, it isnt locked cos he has the key in his pocket so he moves away so it locks, but is it locked? I think he is still there trying to work it out.


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> Yeah Im thinking black split rims for it.


Sounds good, Hartge Classics are nice and could be refinished as they only come in silver.










I am not sure who does black, BBS do the CK in 19" Anthracite for that car as well as RX, CH etc.

Obviously you need the staggered fit wheels which narrows the choice bit can make it stand out.



Leg said:


> Comfort access, Im told, is keyless access and engine start. Not sure if its worth the money but its quite cool.


Cool toy but an expensive way of stopping you push a button on the key fob and twisting a key


----------



## Leg

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Im thinking black split rims for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Hartge Classics are nice and could be refinished as they only come in silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure who does black, BBS do the CK in 19" Anthracite for that car as well as RX, CH etc.
> 
> Obviously you need the staggered fit wheels which narrows the choice bit can make it stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comfort access, Im told, is keyless access and engine start. Not sure if its worth the money but its quite cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool toy but an expensive way of stopping you push a button on the key fob and twisting a key
Click to expand...

Probably do a Tej and have them professionally painted


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Im thinking black split rims for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Hartge Classics are nice and could be refinished as they only come in silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure who does black, BBS do the CK in 19" Anthracite for that car as well as RX, CH etc.
> 
> Obviously you need the staggered fit wheels which narrows the choice bit can make it stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comfort access, Im told, is keyless access and engine start. Not sure if its worth the money but its quite cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool toy but an expensive way of stopping you push a button on the key fob and twisting a key
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably do a Tej and have them professionally painted
Click to expand...

I can have them done in any colour/finish you like (within reason :wink: )

Does the RS5 not float your boat then?


----------



## Leg

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Im thinking black split rims for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Hartge Classics are nice and could be refinished as they only come in silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure who does black, BBS do the CK in 19" Anthracite for that car as well as RX, CH etc.
> 
> Obviously you need the staggered fit wheels which narrows the choice bit can make it stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comfort access, Im told, is keyless access and engine start. Not sure if its worth the money but its quite cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool toy but an expensive way of stopping you push a button on the key fob and twisting a key
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably do a Tej and have them professionally painted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can have them done in any colour/finish you like (within reason :wink: )
> 
> Does the RS5 not float your boat then?
Click to expand...

I think I just need a change, been sitting in one Audi interior or another for 5 years now. Fell out with the dealer Ive been using for years a couple of months back, not liking the front grill, various reasons.

Oh yeah, Im sick of being polite to people on the road and not getting a nod or wave of thanks so I thought an M3 would give me an excuse to be a rude bastard.


----------



## garyc

Sure to be a Great car, nice spec too.

As for black rims - watch the extra unsprung weight from aftermarket items, especially since M Division have spent so much money and testing time on new alloy front/rear suspension specifically to reduce unsprung weight and improve ride/handling.

Personally I'd stick with BMW OEM 19" ers (although experts still prefer 18" items for ride) on an M3. You could alway get them painted/powder coated black/graphite which will maintain unsprung weight status quo.

On a normal M sport car look no further than Breyton Spirit or Flames only available for BMWs/Minis and my fav.

Split rims:










or slightly different.

there is a black 335i m sport saloon around Bristol with these rims and it looks very tasty.


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> I think I just need a change, been sitting in one Audi interior or another for 5 years now. Fell out with the dealer Ive been using for years a couple of months back, not liking the front grill, various reasons.


Fair Enough, I have never found an dealer that I liked :evil: 
I found an employee of a dealer I liked :wink:

The Audi front grille is growing on me but then again so would mould if I stayed still for long enough.

I don't think Audi are doing their best in terms of model variations at the moment, they are just copying Merc and filling in gaps.

I have never been a fan of BMW (seemed too cliched :? ) but the Z4M Coupe is looking good ATM, saw one yesterday in Black with Red Leather and CSL rims 8)



Leg said:


> Oh yeah, Im sick of being polite to people on the road and not getting a nod or wave of thanks so I thought an M3 would give me an excuse to be a rude bastard.


You should live down here, we are all polite :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> Sure to be a Great car, nice spec too.
> 
> As for black rims - watch the extra unsprung weight from aftermarket items, especially since M Division have spent so much money and testing time on new alloy front/rear suspension specifically to reduce unsprung weight and improve ride/handling.
> 
> Personally I'd stick with BMW OEM 19" ers (although experts still prefer 18" items for ride) on an M3. You could alway get them painted/powder coated black/graphite which will maintain unsprung weight status quo.
> 
> On a normal M sport car look no further than Breyton Spirit or Flames only available for BMWs/Minis and my fav.
> 
> Split rims:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or slightly different.
> 
> there is a black 335i m sport saloon around Bristol with these rims and it looks very tasty.


Mr C, Im liking those wheels. I bought the BBS CH for mine due in no small part to the weight and quality fo them so Ill be extremely careful before I put any none OEM wheels on the M3. I do liek the OEM 19s though but just think a white M3 with wheels like these ^^^ would look too good to resist.


----------



## jbell

Here it the Breyton Spirit in silver 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)










OZ Ultraleggera


----------



## Leg

Are they good quality then (Breyton) and light?


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> Are they good quality then (Breyton) and light?


Very Good quality, always come as a package deal usually with Pirelli Tyres. Made by Ronal IIRC. Not sure on the weight but Tuner wheels are usually good.

If you want light then BBS hollow core is the way forward

They do the Spirit in silver or Black 18" - 20"


















The Flame in Sliver and black 18" and 19"










One of my suppliers is a major importer of these.


----------



## Leg

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they good quality then (Breyton) and light?
> 
> 
> 
> Very Good quality, always come as a package deal usually with Pirelli Tyres. Made by Ronal IIRC. Not sure on the weight but Tuner wheels are usually good.
> 
> If you want light then BBS hollow core is the way forward
> 
> They do the Spirit in silver or Black 18" - 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flame in Sliver and black 18" and 19"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my suppliers is a major importer of these.
Click to expand...

yeah my BBS CHs came with pirelli Pzero Neros and Ive stuck with those, find them to be very good tyres and get good mileage from them. Anyhoo, getting ahead of myself, bit of a wait for the car although Im trying to pressure for it ASAP.


----------



## ctgilles

sandhua1978 said:


> Comfort Access- Basically means that you can have the key in your pocket, when you walk up to 10m within the car the doors will automatically open. and assuming that it is push button start it you can start the engine without needing to remove the key from your pocket!


No it's not. It's basically a square piece of plastic that you ram into the dashboard to start the car after you pressed the start button.
It still has lock/unlock buttons that need to be pressed.

At least that's what it is in the 320d  that I drive a lot.

Maybe all options are cooler on the petrol models? Could be :lol:


----------



## Leg

ctgilles said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comfort Access- Basically means that you can have the key in your pocket, when you walk up to 10m within the car the doors will automatically open. and assuming that it is push button start it you can start the engine without needing to remove the key from your pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's basically a square piece of plastic that you ram into the dashboard to start the car after you pressed the start button.
> It still has lock/unlock buttons that need to be pressed.
> 
> At least that's what it is in the 320d  that I drive a lot.
> 
> Maybe all options are cooler on the petrol models? Could be :lol:
Click to expand...

I checked and it is actually hands free keyless entry and start. Key in your pocket, ure in, and ure off, no need to take it out. Recipe for me losing bloody keys tbh. M3 has a start button.


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> ctgilles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comfort Access- Basically means that you can have the key in your pocket, when you walk up to 10m within the car the doors will automatically open. and assuming that it is push button start it you can start the engine without needing to remove the key from your pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's basically a square piece of plastic that you ram into the dashboard to start the car after you pressed the start button.
> It still has lock/unlock buttons that need to be pressed.
> 
> At least that's what it is in the 320d  that I drive a lot.
> 
> Maybe all options are cooler on the petrol models? Could be :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I checked and it is actually hands free keyless entry and start. Key in your pocket, ure in, and ure off, no need to take it out. Recipe for me losing bloody keys tbh. M3 has a start button.
Click to expand...

Will that be a Credit Card "Thingy"(Technical term) that goes in your wallet then or do you have to carry the normal key :?:


----------



## Leg

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctgilles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comfort Access- Basically means that you can have the key in your pocket, when you walk up to 10m within the car the doors will automatically open. and assuming that it is push button start it you can start the engine without needing to remove the key from your pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's basically a square piece of plastic that you ram into the dashboard to start the car after you pressed the start button.
> It still has lock/unlock buttons that need to be pressed.
> 
> At least that's what it is in the 320d  that I drive a lot.
> 
> Maybe all options are cooler on the petrol models? Could be :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I checked and it is actually hands free keyless entry and start. Key in your pocket, ure in, and ure off, no need to take it out. Recipe for me losing bloody keys tbh. M3 has a start button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will that be a Credit Card "Thingy"(Technical term) that goes in your wallet then or do you have to carry the normal key :?:
Click to expand...

Not a clue, ill ask on M3 Post

EDIT - no I wont, havent got my login details on my lappy at work, do it later, however came across these pics and nearly messed me pants! White is just screaming at me (although red is awful).


----------



## Wallsendmag

I like the blue one :wink:


----------



## Leg

Found the configurator on the german site and had a fiddle in photoshop


----------



## Guest

Definitely white leg.
Although that red looks really nice.
:wink:


----------



## Leg

DUO3 NAN said:


> Definitely white leg.
> Although that red looks really nice.
> :wink:


Think im inclined to agree, although I like the red the least of the lot. Part of me would love a black one but I cant be arsed witht he maintenance.


----------



## Rebel

> BMW will launch its 2008/2009 M3 coupe with an all-new seven-speed double-clutch gearbox as an alternative to the regular six-speed manual. Official confirmation comes from a memo sent to BMW dealers, according to Autocar.
> 
> The gearbox will be called M DCT, and is very similar to Volkswagen's DSG transmission. A dual-clutch system features two computer-controlled clutches, making shifts both smooth and extremely quick. Simple automated manuals â€" such as BMW's SMG â€" provided quick shifts but can be jerky during tame driving.
> 
> The M DCT model will likely be a few tenths of a second faster than the manual M3. The transmission is being built by Getrag. Drivers will be able to use a shift lever or paddles to change gears.
> 
> The M DCT will be available on the new M3 in March 2008. BMW is likely to replace the SMG III transmission used in the M5 and M6 with a similar gearbox in the near future, possibly along with mid-cylce facelifts to the cars.


----------



## Rebel

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... es/225812/

.


----------



## Guest

Rebel said:


> BMW will launch its 2008/2009 M3 coupe with an all-new seven-speed double-clutch gearbox as an alternative to the regular six-speed manual. Official confirmation comes from a memo sent to BMW dealers, according to Autocar.
> 
> The gearbox will be called M DCT, and is very similar to Volkswagen's DSG transmission. A dual-clutch system features two computer-controlled clutches, making shifts both smooth and extremely quick. Simple automated manuals â€" such as BMW's SMG â€" provided quick shifts but can be jerky during tame driving.
> 
> The M DCT model will likely be a few tenths of a second faster than the manual M3. The transmission is being built by Getrag. Drivers will be able to use a shift lever or paddles to change gears.
> 
> The M DCT will be available on the new M3 in March 2008. BMW is likely to replace the SMG III transmission used in the M5 and M6 with a similar gearbox in the near future, possibly along with mid-cylce facelifts to the cars.
Click to expand...

Yeah, read that yesterday. 
Interesting to say the least.
Definitely taken a leaf out of audi's book.


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> BMW will launch its 2008/2009 M3 coupe with an all-new seven-speed double-clutch gearbox as an alternative to the regular six-speed manual. Official confirmation comes from a memo sent to BMW dealers, according to Autocar.
> 
> The gearbox will be called M DCT, and is very similar to Volkswagen's DSG transmission. A dual-clutch system features two computer-controlled clutches, making shifts both smooth and extremely quick. Simple automated manuals â€" such as BMW's SMG â€" provided quick shifts but can be jerky during tame driving.
> 
> The M DCT model will likely be a few tenths of a second faster than the manual M3. The transmission is being built by Getrag. Drivers will be able to use a shift lever or paddles to change gears.
> 
> The M DCT will be available on the new M3 in March 2008. BMW is likely to replace the SMG III transmission used in the M5 and M6 with a similar gearbox in the near future, possibly along with mid-cylce facelifts to the cars.
Click to expand...

Yup, I know. I wonder if I'll be converted to the dark side and spec it? As my car is due after March, I can. If I do ill endure you lot calling me a hypocrit. :wink:


----------



## Rebel

Would be a nice choice Leg...


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> Would be a nice choice Leg...


I certainly wont discount the idea. I wonder how much they will ask for it.


----------



## Guest

You know you've got a year of this to get through? :lol:


----------



## Leg

DUO3 NAN said:


> You know you've got a year of this to get through? :lol:


Ive heard that the aluminium trim inside is delaying cars so tomorrow im gonna contact bimmer and see if changing that will speed it up.


----------



## Wondermikie

Leg - apologies if I'm teaching you how to suck eggs here, but have you registered on www.bm3w.co.uk there's a good E92 forum with loads of fellow purchasers.


----------



## Guest

Wondermikie said:


> Leg - apologies if I'm teaching you how to suck eggs here, but have you registered on www.bm3w.co.uk there's a good E92 forum with loads of fellow purchasers.


All sat at home for the next twelve months waiting in angst for their cars?

Anyway, i think he may be going italian.

http://www.fiat500forum.co.uk/e107_plug ... opic.php?4


----------



## Wondermikie

DUO3 NAN said:


> All sat at home for the next twelve months waiting in angst for their cars?


Aye - and some of the lucky gits are retired too, and spend their days cruising around in M series cars, jammy b'stards.



DUO3 NAN said:


> Anyway, i think he may be going italian.
> 
> http://www.fiat500forum.co.uk/e107_plug ... opic.php?4


 :lol: complete with sticker "My other car is an M3"


----------



## Guest

Wondermikie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> All sat at home for the next twelve months waiting in angst for their cars?
Click to expand...

Aye - and some of the lucky gits are retired too, and spend their days cruising around in M series cars, jammy b'stards.

Thats sounds ideal.
Unfortunately i have quite a busy life.

I;m thinking of getting some stickers for my cars made up.

MY OTHER CAR'S AN ASTON AMV8
MY OTHER CAR'S A BMW M6
MY OTHER CAR'S AN AUDI R8

And on the Touareg

RUNNING THIS BECAUSE I CANT AFFORD TO RUN MY CAR.


----------



## Wondermikie

DUO3 NAN said:


> ...And on the Touareg
> 
> RUNNING THIS BECAUSE I CANT AFFORD TO RUN MY CAR.


 :lol: you'll have the tree huggers rioting. You'll probably need to run this 3 times for all your cars http://www.carbonfootprint.com/calculator.html


----------



## Guest

Wondermikie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And on the Touareg
> 
> RUNNING THIS BECAUSE I CANT AFFORD TO RUN MY CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: you'll have the tree huggers rioting. You'll probably need to run this 3 times for all your cars http://www.carbonfootprint.com/calculator.html
Click to expand...

F*** 'em.

My back garden is about an acre, full of effing trees full of birds waking me up at the crack of dawn, thats my carbon offset right there.

Wanna do your bit for planet?

Eat more steak, destroying more cows, lowering the methane the beefy buggers give off and drive a car that does 6mpg.

And i leave my tv's on stanby.


----------



## jampott

My carbon footprint is the size of a Yeti's. :-*


----------



## Guest

jampott said:


> My carbon footprint is the size of a Yeti's. :-*


Thats the spirit.

Anyway, i want the estuary nearer to my house.


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> Leg - apologies if I'm teaching you how to suck eggs here, but have you registered on www.bm3w.co.uk there's a good E92 forum with loads of fellow purchasers.


No I hadnt m8, been using M3Post. Thanks!!


----------



## Wondermikie

Leg said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leg - apologies if I'm teaching you how to suck eggs here, but have you registered on www.bm3w.co.uk there's a good E92 forum with loads of fellow purchasers.
> 
> 
> 
> No I hadnt m8, been using M3Post. Thanks!!
Click to expand...

Ah good plenty of threads there to catch up on then.

One thing though - they are against "txt spk" so if you use "m8" in a post there is a filter that changes it to "bellend" :lol: :lol: just before you upset the locals on your first day :lol:


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leg - apologies if I'm teaching you how to suck eggs here, but have you registered on www.bm3w.co.uk there's a good E92 forum with loads of fellow purchasers.
> 
> 
> 
> No I hadnt m8, been using M3Post. Thanks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah good plenty of threads there to catch up on then.
> 
> One thing though - they are against "txt spk" so if you use "m8" in a post there is a filter that changes it to "bellend" :lol: :lol: just before you upset the locals on your first day :lol:
Click to expand...

ha, I think m8 is the only one I use too! Bloody BMW drivers, snobby sods.


----------



## Guest

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leg - apologies if I'm teaching you how to suck eggs here, but have you registered on www.bm3w.co.uk there's a good E92 forum with loads of fellow purchasers.
> 
> 
> 
> No I hadnt m8, been using M3Post. Thanks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah good plenty of threads there to catch up on then.
> 
> One thing though - they are against "txt spk" so if you use "m8" in a post there is a filter that changes it to "bellend" :lol: :lol: just before you upset the locals on your first day :lol:
Click to expand...

Nothing anal or anything then? :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie

:lol: :lol: don't know why they do it, or why it changes in that manner, because all that happens is you insult people, especially ones that don't know about the filter. If you search for it there are some mega-funny threads too, great reading.

Noob:<Asks question>
Member:<Gives response>
Noob:"OK cheers bellend"
Member:WTF? 
[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## jampott

Wondermikie said:


> :lol: :lol: don't know why they do it, or why it changes in that manner, because all that happens is you insult people, especially ones that don't know about the filter. If you search for it there are some mega-funny threads too, great reading.
> 
> Noob:<Asks question>
> Member:<Gives response>
> Noob:"OK cheers bellend"
> Member:WTF?
> [smiley=rifle.gif]


Genius!


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> :lol: :lol: don't know why they do it, or why it changes in that manner, because all that happens is you insult people, especially ones that don't know about the filter. If you search for it there are some mega-funny threads too, great reading.
> 
> Noob:<Asks question>
> Member:<Gives response>
> Noob:"OK cheers bellend"
> Member:WTF?
> [smiley=rifle.gif]


rofl


----------



## Guest

Shall we go test our metal?lol


----------



## Rebel

Leg, how in god's name can you order a car that has got the same price as your house?

Do you guy's only live for your car?

I saw your house on different pic's some time ago, when you posted pic's from your new waxed car.
You ain't got a proper garage, you ain't got a proper driveway.....(car is standing 4 feet from the public street......instead of 400 meters)

Don't you have kids? Do you want to raze them in that little house in that neighbourhood, with a car from 70K on the driveway?
i'm glad you wheren't my dad.

Sorry, this post is not to upset you, but just a question. Because i simply can't understand how crazy some people are with car's....
Car's will be gone after some time, but your house is your home...

Strange people over there in the UK :roll:


----------



## Rebel

Here you go Leg:

Spotted specialy for you:


----------



## Wondermikie

Rebel said:


> Here you go Leg:
> 
> Spotted specialy for you:


Nice spot [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Where've you been anyway, you turned into a polisher or something? :lol:


----------



## Rebel

Went on holliday :wink: 
Car on the pic was going to Johannesburg, South Afrika.


----------



## Wondermikie

You would have though they would wrap it better, no? Maybe by flight it's better than by boat. Must be a press car.


----------



## Leg

Oooh I missed your first post slagging me off Rebel, thought this thread was dead.. Just as a point of clarification, funnily enough the house im in now is up for sale, although it is a largish 4 bed detached near Leeds and certainly worth a good deal more than an M3. You fail to realise the reason it has a short drive (2 cars long) is because when I had it built I preferred a larger back garden specifically for the kids.

Ill not post a pic of the house Ive just made an offer on, its too cold over here for willy waving. :wink:

However, that is such a good spot in the 2nd post and I appreciate it lets let the quarrelling lie for the moment. Ill even buy you a pint if I ever see you for those pics!!

Nice one! Never thought i would say this to Rebel but here goes.... thanks.


----------



## Rebel

I will remind you on that free pint ;-)

It's a shame that pic's are poor quality, taken by phone.


----------



## Leg

TBH I was waivering on white but those pics have convinced me to stick with it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Leg said:


> TBH I was waivering on white but those pics have convinced me to stick with it.


You are right to stick with the white Rich I am not a big fan of the new 3 series but that did look very nice and white looks like it is making a big come back


----------



## Leg

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> TBH I was waivering on white but those pics have convinced me to stick with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right to stick with the white Rich I am not a big fan of the new 3 series but that did look very nice and white looks like it is making a big come back
Click to expand...

Standing in the concourse building yesterday looking at your car I turned to Tej and Was and said 'You know, I could get a special order yellow for the M3'. I thought it might look smart but their reaction was a definate no no. No taste some people. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> TBH I was waivering on white but those pics have convinced me to stick with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right to stick with the white Rich I am not a big fan of the new 3 series but that did look very nice and white looks like it is making a big come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the concourse building yesterday looking at your car I turned to Tej and Was and said 'You know, I could get a special order yellow for the M3'. I thought it might look smart but their reaction was a definate no no. No taste some people. :wink:
Click to expand...

Just wait untill I see those 2 again :wink: 
The only problem with that would be the last so called yellow for the M3 was actually gold :?


----------



## Widget

Phoenix Yellow - I quite like it in a strange sort of way.

It certainly says 'M3 coming', doesn't it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

it is more of a gold colour


Widget said:


> Phoenix Yellow - I quite like it in a strange sort of way.
> 
> It certainly says 'M3 coming', doesn't it?


Thats the one but I would defo not call it yellow :? it is more of a gold colour 
One of the local garages had a Phoenix Yellow M3 in for over a year he could not get shot of it even at a very good price


----------



## Leg

YELLOW_TT said:


> it is more of a gold colour
> 
> 
> Widget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix Yellow - I quite like it in a strange sort of way.
> 
> It certainly says 'M3 coming', doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the one but I would defo not call it yellow :? it is more of a gold colour
> One of the local garages had a Phoenix Yellow M3 in for over a year he could not get shot of it even at a very good price
Click to expand...

Yeah that was an awful colour. Proper yellow would look nice, but ill stick with white.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is more of a gold colour
> 
> 
> Widget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix Yellow - I quite like it in a strange sort of way.
> 
> It certainly says 'M3 coming', doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the one but I would defo not call it yellow :? it is more of a gold colour
> One of the local garages had a Phoenix Yellow M3 in for over a year he could not get shot of it even at a very good price
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was an awful colour. Proper yellow would look nice, but ill stick with white.
Click to expand...

That right leave yellow for the real men :wink: :lol: 
I think the M3 will look beter in the white than the yellow


----------



## sandhua1978

BMW car magazine have a got a full photo shoot in white in this months issue!

In case you've missed it.

The writer is having the same problem to go with white or not!


----------



## TTwiggy

[/quote]That right leave yellow for the real men :wink: :lol:[/quote]

i'm saying nothing... :wink:


----------



## Leg

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s218 ... 091928.flv


----------



## Wallsendmag

Leg said:


> http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s218/DoctorD_album/M3%20Press%20Launch/?action=view&current=20070703091928.flv


There are some sad people out there.


----------



## Leg

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s218/DoctorD_album/M3%20Press%20Launch/?action=view&current=20070703091928.flv
> 
> 
> 
> There are some sad people out there.
Click to expand...

Posted by a guy who works for Evo magazine. He has been answering questions on M3Post.


----------



## Wondermikie

Any news on when the Leeds demo is due to land?


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> Any news on when the Leeds demo is due to land?


September is all I know m8, I'm told it will be white too.

I rang Richard Clark at BMW Leeds who sorted my order on Tuesday and in usual BMW customer service style the bugger aint rung me back.


----------



## Wondermikie

Leg said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on when the Leeds demo is due to land?
> 
> 
> 
> September is all I know m8, I'm told it will be white too.
> 
> I rang Richard Clark at BMW Leeds who sorted my order on Tuesday and in usual BMW customer service style the bugger aint rung me back.
Click to expand...

Not long to go to see it then. Might pop in to Sandal Wakefield tomorrow, will be in the area anyway, and see what they're getting in as a demo, I suppose it will be coming around the same time.

You still sticking with white?


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on when the Leeds demo is due to land?
> 
> 
> 
> September is all I know m8, I'm told it will be white too.
> 
> I rang Richard Clark at BMW Leeds who sorted my order on Tuesday and in usual BMW customer service style the bugger aint rung me back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not long to go to see it then. Might pop in to Sandal Wakefield tomorrow, will be in the area anyway, and see what they're getting in as a demo, I suppose it will be coming around the same time.
> 
> You still sticking with white?
Click to expand...

After seeing Rebels pics earlier in this thread I think so. Ill decide when I see it in the flesh. Defo not black though (mind you I said defo not a TT last time and waddya know....)

Mind you I was behind a Z4M Coupe today. Nice car. Hmm could get one and keep the TT too....nooooooooooo stay focused Mr Leg. :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie

Black - too much looking after for my liking.

Z4M coupe - well I've given up on them, if I was you I would stick with the M3, as long as you can get in one quickly enough you'll do OK out of it. The only potential problem is if BMW dump a load of used cars on the market as per the Z4M, maybe because the M3 demand is higher they won't have to.

Fair few launch cars for 335i and 335d on the system though, with BMW UK cars coming available all the time :?


----------



## Leg

No I wont switch to the Z4M, I would never drive the TT if I had one so it would be a waste.

I did consider keeping the TT as a daily runner and then getting a slightly used Sagaris to play out in but again, I dont think it woudl get used. At the weekend I spend most of my time with the wife and kids and wouldnt get chance for sodding off in the car enough to warrant it.

M3 is practical enough for business but fun enough for playing out, perfect combination, much like the TT tbh, but bigger, better, faster.


----------



## Wondermikie

Yep glad you'll be sticking with it. The first Sagaris I saw was early one Sunday on the '621 going past Elland Road up the hill towards Ikea, what a beast :twisted: but too fragile for my liking.

I'll let you know tomorrow what Sandal are getting in and when it's coming.


----------



## Leg

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s218 ... 092219.flv


----------



## BAMTT

Eugh on the Sandstone, the plastics look very 'plasticky'. In the 'show' car pics bandied about a few months ago i thought it looked really good :?


----------



## sandhua1978

Hopefully picking up a 335d at the weekend for my dad.

The interior is so similiar. But guess its the engine that really counts!


----------



## Wondermikie

sandhua1978 said:


> Hopefully picking up a 335d at the weekend for my dad.
> 
> The interior is so similiar. But guess its the engine that really counts!


Nice - you'll have to get a few pics up and let us know what you think to it.


----------



## Rebel

Hi Richard,

First M3 in the Netherlands spotted.....enjoy :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978

Wondermikie said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully picking up a 335d at the weekend for my dad.
> 
> The interior is so similiar. But guess its the engine that really counts!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - you'll have to get a few pics up and let us know what you think to it.
Click to expand...

Sorry no pics yet!

But picked it up today and have to say am very impressed! The way the torque kicks in and gives you a big shove in the back of the seat is... is 

Bmw diesels engines have progressed on quite a lot. This is our 3rd diesel engine from them and that said the only time you realise it is a diesel engine is when you start it up.. after that it is very quiet and composed.

Its picks up speed up effortlessly and have to say you do need to check the speedo often as your going alot faster than you think!

Had heard the ride can be a bit firm on the sport models but got no 
complaints so far.

My only small niggle is that unless you floor the throttle there is a slight delay in the response which i thought given the twin turbos shouldn't really be present, but guess that may also be down to the auto gearbox. But when it does kick in... it doesn't hang around alot and certainly bought a smile to my face! 

overall a thumbs up from me!


----------



## Rebel

Here's the white dutch press-car from BMW.NL


----------



## Leg

Nice one, check out these pics too, loads fromt he Marbella Journo fest.

http://www.autospies.com/news/Wicked-sh ... 008-17442/

Some examples.......


----------



## p1tse

upto page 12 and only just noticed this.

wow wow wow.

that's an awesome car and great spec.

wish i had divys coming through. ah well, one day.

just along wait


----------



## Leg

p1tse said:


> upto page 12 and only just noticed this.
> 
> wow wow wow.
> 
> that's an awesome car and great spec.
> 
> wish i had divys coming through. ah well, one day.
> 
> just along wait


A long wait indeed. Naive as I am on these matters (previous cars you order it, they build it, it arrives) I didnt realise that the process was different. :roll:

Went into BMW Leeds today and the sales guy Im dealing with (Richard Clark) explained it all to me. Basicallythey ave 6 cars allocated this year from BMW and they are all sold. In January they will get their next allocation and I am down for one of those. Whether it will be built in Q1 or Q2 is unknown till then but thats when I firm up my spec.

So right now, although my order says 1st July, it appears it means sod all and I wont know for sure until Jan 08 when it will arrive.

Makes me pity the R8 guys, must be hell!


----------



## jampott

Leg said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> 
> upto page 12 and only just noticed this.
> 
> wow wow wow.
> 
> that's an awesome car and great spec.
> 
> wish i had divys coming through. ah well, one day.
> 
> just along wait
> 
> 
> 
> A long wait indeed. Naive as I am on these matters (previous cars you order it, they build it, it arrives) I didnt realise that the process was different. :roll:
> 
> Went into BMW Leeds today and the sales guy Im dealing with (Richard Clark) explained it all to me. Basicallythey ave 6 cars allocated this year from BMW and they are all sold. In January they will get their next allocation and I am down for one of those. Whether it will be built in Q1 or Q2 is unknown till then but thats when I firm up my spec.
> 
> So right now, although my order says 1st July, it appears it means sod all and I wont know for sure until Jan 08 when it will arrive.
> 
> Makes me pity the R8 guys, must be hell!
Click to expand...

What???? I thought you were getting one soonish?

That's a long wait for a family saloon! :wink:

Yeah its hell. Audi took my deposit 13 months ago, and still no sign of my car. 

But I could well get it before your M3 arrives!


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> 
> upto page 12 and only just noticed this.
> 
> wow wow wow.
> 
> that's an awesome car and great spec.
> 
> wish i had divys coming through. ah well, one day.
> 
> just along wait
> 
> 
> 
> A long wait indeed. Naive as I am on these matters (previous cars you order it, they build it, it arrives) I didnt realise that the process was different. :roll:
> 
> Went into BMW Leeds today and the sales guy Im dealing with (Richard Clark) explained it all to me. Basicallythey ave 6 cars allocated this year from BMW and they are all sold. In January they will get their next allocation and I am down for one of those. Whether it will be built in Q1 or Q2 is unknown till then but thats when I firm up my spec.
> 
> So right now, although my order says 1st July, it appears it means sod all and I wont know for sure until Jan 08 when it will arrive.
> 
> Makes me pity the R8 guys, must be hell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What???? I thought you were getting one soonish?
> 
> That's a long wait for a family saloon! :wink:
> 
> Yeah its hell. Audi took my deposit 13 months ago, and still no sign of my car.
> 
> But I could well get it before your M3 arrives!
Click to expand...

1st post in this thread Mr Jam...



Leg said:


> Now for the long wait, dealers say 12 months which is a fair while but as I dont get my year end divvy till April it fits ok financially and I guess I can get my money's worth out of the TT and its mods.


Pain in the ass eh, even worse when you're waiting for a poor mans Lambo that can only just keep up with a family saloon. :wink: :lol:

I wonder how much extra profit all that interest from all those long term deposits makes for Audi and BMW?


----------



## jampott

Dunno. They've only got Â£1500 of my cash.

I heard some dealers demanded that was rounded up to Â£10,000 between November and January. That's a huge amount of cash to have tied up with no firm expectations of a delivery date.

I pity the poor souls that caved in and paid it... and glad that my dealer wasn't one of the conning bastards that tried it. :?


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> Dunno. They've only got Â£1500 of my cash.
> 
> I heard some dealers demanded that was rounded up to Â£10,000 between November and January. That's a huge amount of cash to have tied up with no firm expectations of a delivery date.
> 
> I pity the poor souls that caved in and paid it... and glad that my dealer wasn't one of the conning bastards that tried it. :?


Â£1000 for me. Chap at BMW said he expected some of the longstanding (1-2 year) deposits of Â£250 to drop out when they had to spec and confirm in the new year as that was usual so I might be in luck.


----------



## jampott

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. They've only got Â£1500 of my cash.
> 
> I heard some dealers demanded that was rounded up to Â£10,000 between November and January. That's a huge amount of cash to have tied up with no firm expectations of a delivery date.
> 
> I pity the poor souls that caved in and paid it... and glad that my dealer wasn't one of the conning bastards that tried it. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Â£1000 for me. Chap at BMW said he expected some of the longstanding (1-2 year) deposits of Â£250 to drop out when they had to spec and confirm in the new year as that was usual so I might be in luck.
Click to expand...

Maybe some of the Audi buyers will drop out and give me a November b'day present...


----------



## The Silver Surfer

M3 brochure.

Think you might find this 'interesting', Leg.


----------



## jampott

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. They've only got Â£1500 of my cash.
> 
> I heard some dealers demanded that was rounded up to Â£10,000 between November and January. That's a huge amount of cash to have tied up with no firm expectations of a delivery date.
> 
> I pity the poor souls that caved in and paid it... and glad that my dealer wasn't one of the conning bastards that tried it. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Â£1000 for me. Chap at BMW said he expected some of the longstanding (1-2 year) deposits of Â£250 to drop out when they had to spec and confirm in the new year as that was usual so I might be in luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe some of the Audi buyers will drop out and give me a November b'day present...
Click to expand...

Did I have a premonition or what?

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Just starting a new thread... :wink:


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. They've only got Â£1500 of my cash.
> 
> I heard some dealers demanded that was rounded up to Â£10,000 between November and January. That's a huge amount of cash to have tied up with no firm expectations of a delivery date.
> 
> I pity the poor souls that caved in and paid it... and glad that my dealer wasn't one of the conning bastards that tried it. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Â£1000 for me. Chap at BMW said he expected some of the longstanding (1-2 year) deposits of Â£250 to drop out when they had to spec and confirm in the new year as that was usual so I might be in luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe some of the Audi buyers will drop out and give me a November b'day present...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I have a premonition or what?
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Just starting a new thread... :wink:
Click to expand...

lucky sod, nice one!


----------



## Leg

The Silver Surfer said:


> M3 brochure.
> 
> Think you might find this 'interesting', Leg.


Got my hardcopy punters 'brochure' yesterday but this is differnet, nice one! Cheers.


----------

